# Sinister 2 - Gruselige Szene aus dem Horrorfilm



## FlorianStangl (26. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sinister 2 - Gruselige Szene aus dem Horrorfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sinister 2 - Gruselige Szene aus dem Horrorfilm


----------



## DjPahl (26. August 2015)

Tut mir leid, aber "Grusel" und "Jumpscare" sind 2 verschiedene Sachen.
Nett auch, dass das ne Szene ist, die, glaub ich, nicht im Trailer war - womit man wieder sagen kann NOCH eine Szene "verbraten" 

Der erste war ziemlich gut (bis auf zwei, drei Kleinigkeiten) großteils noch sehr "subtil", der Trailer vom 2. Teil zeigt bisher fast nur Haudrauf-Kacke (leider).


----------



## The_Final (27. August 2015)

DjPahl schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Der erste war ziemlich gut (bis auf zwei, drei Kleinigkeiten) großteils noch sehr "subtil", der Trailer vom 2. Teil zeigt bisher fast nur Haudrauf-Kacke (leider).


Ich fand Teil 1 schon ziemlich schwach, der Plot war einfach zu vorhersehbar und der Hauptcharakter wirkte stellenweise strunzdoof - beim "großen Plottwist" dachte ich mir: "ja super, Herr Hauptcharakter, das hab ich schon vor 40 Minuten herausgefunden". Dazu noch diese nervigen Jumpscares.


----------

